# Oops,Union Member went to the wrong shop



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mrmanly said:


> Looks like a guy that belongs in the union keeps showing up at a non-union shop everyday to get his 8 hours in. He is recently out of his apprenticeship and has been layed off for about a year.
> 
> I'm sure when he is called before the e-board they will give out a map to the union hall (or tramp guide). Thats before or after the hefty fine coming his way and the state apprenticeship taking action for reimbursement for his education costs.
> 
> He will probably claim he was doing some deep undercover salting.


And stories like this is why open shop workers think unions have stupid rules. FINE A MAN for trying to make a living. When the union can’t put anyone to work for a year except the BA, bet he draws a check every week.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Oh! thats ok his brothers were working for cash all summer with no benny's. He should be able to get plenty of money to pay the fine. Maybe if he is lucky they can get him a job there too. After all they work for a union shop. :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

How long is a contract good for when the one that enforces the contract cannot provide the stated product. Not blaming the local for no work, that falls on the political candidate the gave all that IBEW money too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mrmanly said:


> Looks like a guy that belongs in the union keeps showing up at a non-union shop everyday to get his 8 hours in. He is recently out of his apprenticeship and has been layed off for about a year.
> 
> I'm sure when he is called before the e-board they will give out a map to the union hall (or tramp guide). Thats before or after the hefty fine coming his way and the state apprenticeship taking action for reimbursement for his education costs.



I don't see how it is their business what he does when he is on the bench the man has a right to build up wealth regardless of whether they have work for him our not.



> He will probably claim he was doing some deep undercover salting.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't see how it is their business what he does when he is on the bench the man has a right to build up wealth regardless of whether they have work for him our not.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


He signed a contract.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> He signed a contract.


You have to sign a contract to be in the union how can they enforce that if he is out for a whole year.?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You have to sign a contract to be in the union how can they enforce that if he is out for a whole year.?


Nobody said it was a good contract. If I was the BA I would wear blinders in these tough times. But maybe the union shop owners would be on his case if he did.


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You have to sign a contract to be in the union how can they enforce that if he is out for a whole year.?


 
My understanding is that the people who want to be apprentices have to sign a contract stating that they will not work for a non union shop for at least 5 years or else they will have to give the money back for their education.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Mrmanly said:



My understanding is that the people who want to be apprentices have to sign a contract stating that they will not work for a non union shop for at least 5 years or else they will have to give the money back for their education.

Click to expand...

*This. Yes for 10 years total or 5 years after they become Journeyman. Otherwise what would stop someone from getting the education and leaving.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


HARRY304E said:



You have to sign a contract to be in the union how can they enforce that if he is out for a whole year.?

Click to expand...

*
He can get another job.... just not in the electrical industry.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Another exciting union thread.:no::sleeping:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Island Electric said:


> This. Yes for 10 years total or 5 years after they become Journeyman. Otherwise what would stop someone from getting the education and leaving.


Nothing, and I understand the logic, but tough times call for tough measures. As I said if they cannot but that education to work, he should have the right too after some reasonable period.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Nobody said it was a good contract. If I was the BA I would wear blinders in these tough times. But maybe the union shop owners would be on his case if he did.


They should give the guy a break ,it's not like he won't work for them if they had the work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> They should give the guy a break ,it's not like he won't work for them if they had the work.


My point exactly.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mrmanly said:


> Looks like a guy that belongs in the union keeps showing up at a non-union shop everyday to get his 8 hours in. He is recently out of his apprenticeship and has been layed off for about a year.
> 
> I'm sure when he is called before the e-board they will give out a map to the union hall (or tramp guide). Thats before or after the hefty fine coming his way and the state apprenticeship taking action for reimbursement for his education costs.
> 
> He will probably claim he was doing some deep undercover salting.




Probably just trying to pay his mortgage. Seems like a Government mob runs the show. But then again...... Never mind.

We all gotta eat. :thumbsup:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> This. Yes for 10 years total or 5 years after they become Journeyman. Otherwise what would stop someone from getting the education and leaving.


Which would be the only reason to join


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JmanAllen said:


> Which would be the only reason to join


 
There are lots of reasons beside the education that maybe 60-75% never utilize after graduation.

Generally better pay, better benifits, protection from the man, NICE RETIREMENT FOR NOW to name a few.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Another exciting union thread.:no::sleeping:


Another useless post.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My stupid SIL thinks once you get in the Union you can't get out. I had him thinking the other day that a dark Chevy van was being driven by union operatives and they were looking to kidnap me and bring me to union hall because i left w/o permission. The dumb ass still is believing this.:jester::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You have to sign a contract to be in the union how can they enforce that if he is out for a whole year.?


 Every year you go to school you sign a contract saying you will work for the union for five years as a journeymen, It how we pay for our training


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Would be cheaper to pay for your own school since you make so much more an hour than a non union apprentice.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mrmanly said:


> My understanding is that the people who want to be apprentices have to sign a contract stating that they will not work for a non union shop for at least 5 years or else they will have to give the money back for their education.


Has anyone ever enforced this??


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Has anyone ever enforced this??


Yes, in my local there was a guy who worked a year as a jw and got laid off then opened his own non union shop. The local took him to court and got there money for the 4 years he still owed. He wrote it off as a business expense :lol:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No body has considered that maybe the electrician was using a union printed map and due to inaccuracies got mis-directed?:laughing::thumbup::whistling2::blink:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> No body has considered that maybe the electrician was using a union printed map and due to inaccuracies got mis-directed?:laughing::thumbup::whistling2::blink:


I like your post's and all, but you should take your ticket and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> I like your post's and all, but you should take your ticket and throw it in the trash.


Brians a pretty cool dude but his relationship with the IBEW is like that of a beaten wife. She swears up and down she hates him with all her guts, be she keeps coming back for more and more.:laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I know, I don't get it. He must be making good money. Love hate relationship.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> I know, I don't get it. He must be making good money. Love hate relationship.


Of course he is. 

I kinda think Brian's hatred/motivation/success all stems from his early encounters with the IBEW. Apparently he wasn't treated very well and I kinda get the impression that was one of the driving forces behind his success.

Just think, a guy that pays all those lazy, entitled, expensive union guys can afford a place with an in-ground pool in one of the most expensive counties to live in in the whole country.

All things considered, it seems that the IBEW has been pretty good to Brian John. He does recognize the far superior benefits and pay, I just wish he would recognize the other stuff too.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes me too. Obviously the trade has been very good to him. Just once I'd like to hear him say something positive about the Union. Not that he never has, I don't know, but I don't remember anything. With all the negative stuff he say's I don't know why he's still signatory?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> I like your post's and all, but you should take your ticket and throw it in the trash.


I don’t have a ticket, but my employees do. Hence the love hate thingy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Yes me too. Obviously the trade has been very good to him. Just once I'd like to hear him say something positive about the Union. Not that he never has, I don't know, but I don't remember anything. With all the negative stuff he say's I don't know why he's still signatory?


Look in the beginning of the Verizon thread.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> I don’t have a ticket, but my employees do. Hence the love hate thingy.


Did your shop get organized?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

OK that was somewhat nice. The news always focus's on the negative. That's a long thread. I started to read it, but it seemed to be going to the anti union argument so I didn't. I'll check it out just to see you have something good to say about the union.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Did your shop get organized?


No when I opened the doors we were union from the start.



> I truly have not followed the issues behind this strike, but a few years ago Dominion Electric, wanted to cut retirements and health care cost, while the executives received record bonuses and the company had record profits.
> 
> If the benefits these workers are discussing are promises made by the company and if the company is still viable, still making a profit and management is not taking a hit as well, they should not ask for cuts for the workers. NOW if the union is asking for raises and better bennies in this economy they are foolish.
> 
> But there is no way the majority of the public will tolerate BS by the strikers. True or not it seems the public blames unions for some of our economic problems. Lose the public and the union will have a tougher road in labor discussions.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd like to catch the full story one day. I'm not for all the BS that happens and some things the union does is antiquated. I definitely believe to be successful we have to quickly change and adapt to the times. We know the whole non union thing doesn't work. That's how we got unions. I also don't think the whole union thing works either. Either way I see nothing wrong with getting bennies with your job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> I'd like to catch the full story one day. I'm not for all the BS that happens and some things the union does is antiquated. I definitely believe to be successful we have to quickly change and adapt to the times. We know the whole non union thing doesn't work. That's how we got unions. I also don't think the whole union thing works either. Either way I see nothing wrong with getting bennies with your job.


In the Washington DC Metro area we have a good mix of union and open shop, I feel this mix keeps both sides on the straight and narrow. The open shops know that to compete they need to offer certain bennies, education and pay additionally they have to strive to be good. The union is kept in check knowing should they fall down on the job there is a strong open shop group waiting to fill the void.

On many jobs open shop and union work side by side and there is seldom any issues. Though sometimes the union will laugh at the open shop quality and other times the open shop will do the same to the union.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Of course he is. All things considered, it seems that the IBEW has been pretty good to Brian John. *He does recognize the far superior benefits and pay, I just wish he would recognize the other stuff too*.




Take a hotel where you are versus one where I am...Union versus Non Union areas. To build the hotel costs more union. To run the hotel cost more union....that means the cost of living is higher. All that superior money you are making goes to cover the higher cost of living the union brings along with all the crap a lot of them pull....If the unions focused on health and safety like when they were first created they would be growing not declining...


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Bri, did you shelve your ticket? I was under the impression you're a card carrying member???

I hope you didn't take my posts in this thread out of context, I hold you in high regard, as far as contractors go.:jester:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Take a hotel where you are versus one where I am...Union versus Non Union areas. To build the hotel costs more union. To run the hotel cost more union....that means the cost of living is higher. All that superior money you are making goes to cover the higher cost of living the union brings along with all the crap a lot of them pull....If the unions focused on health and safety like when they were first created they would be growing not declining...


That's not a total argument. Where i live is still relatively cheap to live. Especially compared to most of NJ, NYC, and the DC area. Hell, even Boston is way more expensive as far as COL is concerned. Yet, we have a higher unionized work force.

And the states that have the lowest union density have some of the highest rates of poverty and a wider gap between the haves and have nots.
Places like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi, etc...

A unionized workforce does cost more, but that's the point of unionization, to make more and have more. The facts are, the reason why unions have declined has less to do with what we cost and more to do with corporate entitlements.

And further more, I'm sick of seeing your 2 cents added to these threads. You have absolutely no ground to stand on. You live in one of the least unionized areas in the country, have close to no first hand experience, and your only point of reference is here say, electricians talk, and Fox news.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> That's not a total argument. Where i live is still relatively cheap to live. Especially compared to most of NJ, NYC, and the DC area. Hell, even Boston is way more expensive as far as COL is concerned. Yet, we have a higher unionized work force..


:ban:


I notice you don't say I am wrong....Cause it's true. Everything cost more in union areas......:whistling2:



Skinnyelectrician said:


> And the states that have the lowest union density have some of the highest rates of poverty and a wider gap between the haves and have nots.
> Places like West Virginia, Alabama, Mississippi, etc....


I won't touch this one. There are many reasons some have things and some dont. And the union has nothing to do with that...



Skinnyelectrician said:


> A unionized workforce does cost more, but that's the point of unionization, to make more and have more..




WRONG.....Unions were created to safeguard employees health and safety. Somehow some unions started negotiating pay and bennys and you get what we have here today....Slick love the new name btw... 






Skinnyelectrician said:


> The facts are, the reason why unions have declined has less to do with what we cost and more to do with corporate entitlements..




No your declining because you turned from protecting the worker to greed.





Skinnyelectrician said:


> And further more, I'm sick of seeing your 2 cents added to these threads. You have absolutely no ground to stand on. You live in one of the least unionized areas in the country, have close to no first hand experience, and your only point of reference is here say, electricians talk, and Fox news.




My dad worked union for 30 years. I benefited from it. BUT they couldn't strike over pay and bennys. He also never got laid off and provided a good living for us.

Hey you union guys need that extra money an hour so you can hire homeless guys to picket for you when parking might be tough to find...:laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> :ban:
> 
> 
> I notice you don't say I am wrong....Cause it's true. Everything cost more in union areas......:whistling2:
> ...




GTFOH, all of a sudden your dad was union for 30 years. First I heard that one. I thought he had a small little EC business that you took to the next level???????

Come on Mr. White, at least we've always kept it real with each other, now your just oozing bull crap.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> GTFOH, all of a sudden your dad was union for 30 years. First I heard that one. I thought he had a small little EC business that you took to the next level???????
> 
> Come on Mr. White, at least we've always kept it real with each other, now your just oozing bull crap.



Let me explain since you think I am lying to you. My dad was a city electrician. He saw the fireman worked half the month(unionized) and made the same money. He then studied and got his state EC licence in 1974. He worked hard at both and provided a good living for us. He was a one man show until I decided I wanted to join him. So yes he was union. As far as the next level IDK....we are growing every month. I can only hope we continue to do so.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Most paid fireman work 24 hrs on and 72 off. That's the way it goes. Your dad was a city employee. Municipal unions are the worst. I can't believe the living you got from a union salary and you talk so much anti union smack. I wouldn't talk about N.C. wages cause I know a lot of N.C. hill billies that come up north for the good pay and bennies. Another thing The IBEW is far different from a municipal union. We compete with non union on a daily basis. No work No pay.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

brian john said:


> In the Washington DC Metro area we have a good mix of union and open shop, I feel this mix keeps both sides on the straight and narrow. The open shops know that to compete they need to offer certain bennies, education and pay additionally they have to strive to be good. The union is kept in check knowing should they fall down on the job there is a strong open shop group waiting to fill the void.
> 
> On many jobs open shop and union work side by side and there is seldom any issues. Though sometimes the union will laugh at the open shop quality and other times the open shop will do the same to the union.


Yeah the non union knows how to work it. At least the good shops. They keep the pay competitive enough. I'm on a job now with non union and we have no problems. I think in reality they like us cause we keep their pay up.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Let me explain since you think I am lying to you. My dad was a city electrician. He saw the fireman worked half the month(unionized) and made the same money. He then studied and got his state EC licence in 1974. He worked hard at both and provided a good living for us. He was a one man show until I decided I wanted to join him. So yes he was union. As far as the next level IDK....we are growing every month. I can only hope we continue to do so.


WHAT!!!!???!?!?!?!?!?! 

Your old man was a public sector union member. They're the reason why the countries in the toilet! What a carpetbagger bullsh*t artist you are! I hate with all my hart and soul the public sector unions. Lazy, underworked scum bags. Don't dare compare the sloth of the public sector against the real labor movement.

To say your father was union, would be a bit like comparing yourself to Thomas Edison.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> WHAT!!!!???!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Your old man was a public sector union member. They're the reason why the countries in the toilet! What a carpetbagger bullsh*t artist you are! I hate with all my hart and soul the public sector unions. Lazy, underworked scum bags. Don't dare compare the sloth of the public sector against the real labor movement.
> 
> To say your father was union, would be a bit like comparing yourself to Thomas Edison.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> WHAT!!!!???!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Your old man was a public sector union member. They're the reason why the countries in the toilet! What a carpetbagger bullsh*t artist you are! I hate with all my hart and soul the public sector unions. Lazy, underworked scum bags. Don't dare compare the sloth of the public sector against the real labor movement.
> 
> To say your father was union, would be a bit like comparing yourself to Thomas Edison.



Nope not a public sector worker. He worked 24 hour shifts saving peoples lives. They COULD NOT BARGIN FOR PAY OR BENNYS. The pay for each rank was set. The city pays the salary. He pays half his insurance too. AND.....Their retirement IS SELF FUNDED.......:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Nope he worked 24 hour shifts saving peoples lives. They COULD NOT BARGIN FOR PAY OR BENNYS. The pay for each rank was set. The city pays the salary. He pays half his insurance too. AND.....Their retirement IS SELF FUNDED.......:whistling2:


Fire Department / EMT ?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Fire Department / EMT ?


Fireman and all are emts.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Fireman and all are emts.


 The FFs out here are all vollies. Thier salaries are 3 million dollar firehouses complete with bars and all the beer they can drink, spas and ballrooms aside from the finest trucks and vehicles money can buy.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Where can I apply.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Bri, did you shelve your ticket? I was under the impression you're a card carrying member???
> 
> I hope you didn't take my posts in this thread out of context, I hold you in high regard, as far as contractors go.:jester:


 Dont think you can have a ticket and be a NECA member


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Nope not a public sector worker. He worked 24 hour shifts saving peoples lives. They COULD NOT BARGIN FOR PAY OR BENNYS. The pay for each rank was set. The city pays the salary. He pays half his insurance too. AND.....Their retirement IS SELF FUNDED.......:whistling2:


Who's lives??? 
I thought he was a "city" electrician?
That's what you said just a few posts back. You also claimed he was union.
Your BS is getting deeper by the second. Next you'll tell me he wore a cape and leaped tall buildings in a single bound.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Who's lives???
> I thought he was a "city" electrician?
> That's what you said just a few posts back. You also claimed he was union.
> Your BS is getting deeper by the second. Next you'll tell me he wore a cape and leaped tall buildings in a single bound.



Are you really this dumb? He started out as an electrician for the CITY. He then transferred to the FIRE DEPT. He still is in the union.....The only BS here is you.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Are you really this dumb? He started out as an electrician for the CITY. He then transferred to the FIRE DEPT.


And then when he retired from the FD he started up the business?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> And then when he retired from the FD he started up the business?


Hell no he opened in 1974. Firemen worked 15 days a month. He worked both careers. When he had a big job he swapped days with other guys so he could finish. He was a one man shop until I decided to join him. He had a reputation for quality work and always doing what he said. Stayed busy and made a good living.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Firemen worked 15 days a week.


Fell asleep when they talked about the calendar in kindergarten did we? :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Fell asleep when they talked about the calendar in kindergarten did we? :laughing:


:laughing:

24 hour shifts. 1 on 1 off. 1 on 2 off was the schedule. 8am to 8am.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Are you really this dumb? He started out as an electrician for the CITY. He then transferred to the FIRE DEPT. He still is in the union.....The only BS here is you.......:thumbsup:


WTF did you say in this entire thread he transferred to the Fire Department? Either way, it doesn't matter. He was still a unionized, public sector, employee.
Face the facts bub, you were raised on the Tax payers dole. Even his very job, the way it was structured, allowed him to go in to business for himself. Again, thanks the tax payers. Actually, your dad's union is what let him have the freedoms to start up his own business. Hell he even double dipped. Switching days with guys while he wrapped up jobs, out doing electrical work why the tax payers picked up his, yours, and the family's health care.

Yup, your one big, contradiction. Everything about you is a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Skinny you are spot on. If it wasn't for the union, this guy would have nothing. Matter of fact, he'd probably be one of those guys up here working for me or you sucking on our good bennie tits. What a total hypocrite.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> WTF did you say in this entire thread he transferred to the Fire Department? Either way, it doesn't matter. He was still a unionized, public sector, employee..





Nope not a public sector union. Gov employees are that. His union is just like the IBEW is. Try having a clue what you are talking about before you embarrass yourself some more......And it is not was....he still is....:001_tongue:







Skinnyelectrician said:


> Face the facts bub, you were raised on the Tax payers dole. .




Unlike a public sector government employee.....My father risked his life helping people and was compensated for it. 





Skinnyelectrician said:


> Even his very job, the way it was structured, allowed him to go in to business for himself. Again, thanks the tax payers. Actually, your dad's union is what let him have the freedoms to start up his own business..





The city set the schedule. He worked more hours in a week than you or I do.
And the constitution is what allowed him to start a business. The union looked out for his health and safety only since they could not BARGIN FOR BETTER BENNYS OR PAY.........






Skinnyelectrician said:


> Hell he even double dipped. Switching days with guys while he wrapped up jobs, out doing electrical work why the tax payers picked up his, yours, and the family's health care..



Lets see he put in his required hours and then worked building a business on his earned days off. Sounds like a hard worker trying to support his family....not some union guy whining about not having a job....:blink:
Only public sector union guys get that sweet deal. Dad pays for his insurance (1/2) just like a regular employee would. Their retirement it TOTALLY SELF FUNDED nothing like public sector....



Skinnyelectrician said:


> Yup, your one big, contradiction. Everything about you is a steaming pile of crap.



The only crap here is in between your ears...


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Jwjrw, please explain something to me, HTF could he not be a public sector union member?

1, if he was a city electrician OR a member of the fire department, either job would make him a public sector employee, paid by the tax payers.

second, if either job was unionized, that would make him a "public sector union" member.

Now I must of missed the post where you mentioned what union he was actually a member of.

Everyone's waiting, chop chop son.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Jwjrw, please explain something to me, HTF could he not be a public sector union member?
> 
> 1, if he was a city electrician OR a member of the fire department, either job would make him a public sector employee, paid by the tax payers.
> 
> ...




My daddy always told me.........You can't fix stupid.....:stupid:

Try google......a public sector employee is the same as a a civil servant. A city employee is not. I thought you union guys were supposed to be smart....:no:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_sector. :whistling2:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> My daddy always told me.........You can't fix stupid.....:stupid:


This is your answer????????
Maybe because your FOS. We can go back in the entire thread, and not find a single post of yours where you were specific.
City electrician. Fireman, EMT, Union, Non Union, WTF get your lies in order boy.
So lets try this again, WHAT union was your daddy a member of? It really is a simple question and it only requires a simple answer.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> This is your answer????????
> Maybe because your FOS. We can go back in the entire thread, and not find a single post of yours where you were specific.
> City electrician. Fireman, EMT, Union, Non Union, WTF get your lies in order boy.
> So lets try this again, WHAT union was your daddy a member of? It really is a simple question and it only requires a simple answer.


Not was a member....still is.....and if you would actually able to comprehend what I wrote you would know I have told the truth. You are the one who is posting lies and are to dumb to know the difference between a public sector and city employee. I'm going to the gym. Have a great day sitting on the bench......:laughing:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Not was a member....still is.....and if you would actually able to comprehend what I wrote you would know I have told the truth. You are the one who is posting lies and are to dumb to know the difference between a public sector and city employee. I'm going to the gym. Have a great day sitting on the bench......:laughing:


Semantics. 


From your own link,

The public sector, sometimes referred to as the state sector, is a part of the state that deals with either the production, delivery and allocation of goods and services by and for the government or its citizens, whether national, regional *or local/municipal.*

Anyways,
Your still a tax payers baby. Oh, and the whole world is still waiting for you tell us WHAT UNION HE'S A MEMBER OF????????????????????

This is the third time I'm asking. Come on f*ck face, answer the god damn question already.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> *public sector and city employee*


Both are public servants, paid for by the tax payer.
Now, are we done playing musical chairs with your bush beating. WHAT UNION IS HE A DUES PAYING MEMBER OF????????


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Both are public servants, paid for by the tax payer.
> Now, are we done playing musical chairs with your bush beating. WHAT UNION IS HE A DUES PAYING MEMBER OF????????


Iaff I believe. I'll have to ask. And public sector employees don't risk their life as a part of their job. How is the bench treating you?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jw, fire fighter unions, like the IAFF for example are public sector. 

(The IAFF is also one of the very few unions I'm kinda sorta ok with BTW)


Now, that being said you have every right to disagree with everything about unions, no where is it write that cause a member of your family was union do you have to agree with unions (I sure as hell don't, yeah that's right I had and have family that are union members or where).


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Jw, fire fighter unions, like the IAFF for example are public sector.
> 
> (The IAFF is also one of the very few unions I'm kinda sorta ok with BTW)
> 
> Now, that being said you have every right to disagree with everything about unions, no where is it write that cause a member of your family was union do you have to agree with unions (I sure as hell don't, yeah that's right I had and have family that are union members or where).


No they are not. City employees by definition are not public sector. Almost true. They are not public sector. They are just like the ibew EXCEPT they can't bargin pay and bennys. The bargining is what ruined the union


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> No they are not. City employees by definition are not public sector.


By what definition?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> By what definition?


Got a dictionary? I'm at gym ill post the definition again later. State and federal employees take the civil servant exam city employees do not. FF and police are not anything like a gov employee. Honestly I just like stirring up the union guys. Some funny chit


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Semantics.
> 
> From your own link,
> 
> ...


Part of the STATE. Not city.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_sector. :whistling2:


I wouldn't use that definition in an argument, first sentence mentions municipalities and local governments = cities, towns, hamlets, burgs, villages and whatever the hell Canadians call them. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> No they are not. City employees by definition are not public sector. Almost true. They are not public sector.



Say what?


You know it kills me to go with the skinnyelectrician but I have to here.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Say what?
> 
> You know it kills me to go with the skinnyelectrician but I have to here.


The difference is no contracts and bargining for pay and bennys. Not one union guy on here would accept that. So when I say they are not the same that is what I mean.


public sector*

Definition
The part of the economy concerned with providing basic government services. The composition of the public sector varies by country, but in most countries the public sector includes such services as the police, military, public roads, public transit, primary education and healthcare for the poor.* The public sector might provide services that non-payer cannot be excluded from (such as street lighting), services which benefit all of society rather than just the individual who uses the service (such as public education), and services that encourage equal opportunity.


When I hear about "public sector"jobs it's always state and federal employees who do not fund their own retirement and try to barter for better pay and bennys while providing no real service to the citizens other than pushing paperwork....Right or wrong it doesn't really matter.......Which of you union guys wants to sign up for an union that operates like dads? Skinny? Where ya at man? Any takers?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> The difference is no contracts and bargining for pay and bennys. Not one union guy on here would accept that. So when I say they are not the same that is what I mean.
> 
> 
> public sector*
> ...


Dude, your own definition shoots you in the foot.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Dude, your own definition shoots you in the foot.


Ouch my foot hurts......Still there is a huge difference between unions who can't strike or bargin versus those that can. I've always said I have no problem with unions. Im still waiting for skinny Charlie and loose neutral to admit they would not join if they couldn't bargin for bennys and pay.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Jwjrw, your a giant freakin idiot!


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Ouch my foot hurts......Still there is a huge difference between unions who can't strike or bargin versus those that can. I've always said I have no problem with unions. I'm still waiting for skinny Charlie and loose neutral to admit they would not join if they couldn't bargain for bennys and pay.


I would still join. I have always bargained for my benefits and pay whether it was union or not. I don't have a problem wanting more.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Alright, now I wanna know ******, what local is your old man a member of?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> No they are not. City employees by definition are not public sector. Almost true. They are not public sector. They are just like the ibew EXCEPT they can't bargin pay and bennys. The bargining is what ruined the union


 
WTF?????????????? :blink: :001_huh:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Alright, now I wanna know ******, what local is your old man a member of?


 
Yeas answer the guys question and stop being so rewire-ish


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Jwjrw, your a giant freakin idiot!



I probably am......but I have a fat bank account and plenty of happy customers and work on the books. I'm glad the union is good to you.* Are you working now?*


I noticed you never answered this.....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Alright, now I wanna know ******, what local is your old man a member of?


I will ask him. Why you think I would lie about this is beyond me. He retired as a captain and joined the union because they made the city look out for their health and safety.* If unions did that now more of you would be working. And to top it off we being non union WIRED THE IAFF UNION HALL...... :laughing:

It's on Monroe Rd. I'm sure you can google it. The head union guy owns a print shop (sunbelt graphics...he sells IAFF ff type things like axes with the IAFF logo on them) we wired years ago also.....:thumbup: He prints my business cards which have a union logo on them...*


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> WTF?????????????? :blink: :001_huh:


When I think public sector I think of a government employee where the tax payers pay their salary bennys and retirement. They push paperwork etc. The FF system is not funded by tax payers. Only the citizens who receive the service pay their salary. The can't strike or cause problems and things run smooth. I've said 100 times unions are fine its the greed and corruption that has tarnished them.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh come on

You mean to tell us you don't know the name or local number your father belonged/belongs too ??????

OKAY :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Yeas answer the guys question and stop being so rewire-ish





That was a low blow....almost as bad as calling me cletis...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Oh come on
> 
> You mean to tell us you don't know the name or local number your father belonged/belongs too ??????
> 
> OKAY :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Why would I? Hell he retired when I was 17........Im 38 and barely remember last week.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we should all give Jwjrw a moment of silence to show respect. The man takes ass whoopins' like non other. Remember when he said, _"My daddy always said you can't fix stupid"_. Well, apparently not.

Let's try this, Your old man was a city fire fighter right? Would this be the city of Charlotte?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> I think we should all give Jwjrw a moment of silence to show respect. The man takes ass whoopins' like non other. Remember when he said, _"My daddy always said you can't fix stupid"_. Well, apparently not.
> 
> Let's try this, Your old man was a city fire fighter right? Would this be the city of Charlotte?



My father was an electrician and obtained his state contractors license then switched to the FF in the city you mentioned. He worked both careers and obtained a 2 year associates degree while raising 3 kids. And I may be stupid but I am my own boss and decide who I hire and what I pay them. And somehow manage to run a profitable business..... So......:001_tongue:









:laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> Oh come on
> 
> You mean to tell us you don't know the name or local number your father belonged/belongs too ??????
> 
> OKAY :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


i could not tell you what local my dad was part


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> My father was an electrician and obtained his state contractors license then switched to the FF in the city you mentioned. He worked both careers and obtained a 2 year associates degree while raising 3 kids. And I may be stupid but I am my own boss and decide who I hire and what I pay them. And somehow manage to run a profitable business..... So......:001_tongue:
> :laughing:



This has been the same answer for everything in this thread.
The general conclusion is, your a lousy bullsh*tter and have no clue what your talking about on the subject at hand.

Your business, it's success or lack their off, or what your old man did while working, has absolutely nothing to do what so ever with this thread. BUT one thing has become painfully obvious, you have DADDY issues.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> The FF system is not funded by tax payers. Only the citizens who receive the service pay their salary.


:blink::blink:

Here the FD is paid from the local taxes just like the cops and the street sweepers.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> :blink::blink:
> 
> Here the FD is paid from the local taxes just like the cops and the street sweepers.


I left out the word retirement. Unlike gov employees the taxpayer does not fund their retirement.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread is useless without a local #

What kinda son that worships daddy as much as JW doesn't know what local his dad belonged too.

My father belonged to local 827, I knew that ever since I was like 6 years old


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> This has been the same answer for everything in this thread.
> The general conclusion is, your a lousy bullsh*tter and have no clue what your talking about on the subject at hand.
> 
> Your business, it's success or lack their off, or what your old man did while working, has absolutely nothing to do what so ever with this thread. BUT one thing has become painfully obvious, you have DADDY issues.:laughing:





I can prove everything I have said is true. It is also true you depend on someone to supply a living for you. I don't. So you can go blow charlie in the union hall. I bet you would not be union if you couldn't bargin for pay and benny. But as usual you won't be a man and admit it. How about you 
post the things you think I'm lying about and I'll prove I've told the truth....I wonder how many days you have worked in the last 3 years......


His van is in the background of this pic of his old helmet......IAFF LOCAL 660


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> This thread is useless without a local #
> 
> What kinda son that worships daddy as much as JW doesn't know what local his dad belonged too.
> 
> My father belonged to local 827, I knew that ever since I was like 6 years old





Worship? Whatever....I respect my father for putting up with me. I was a major headache and caused him and mom lots of grief.....That is you not me. We are not in an union area so no one talks about it. Hell I didnt know we had the ibew here until a few years ago. I should of told skinny to blow you in the union hall before charlie...GFY azzhole.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> This thread is useless without a local #
> 
> What kinda son that worships daddy as much as JW doesn't know what local his dad belonged too.
> 
> My father belonged to local 827, I knew that ever since I was like 6 years old





Whatever....you can always choose to look at another thread or fondle skinny and charlie in the porta jon...:whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> On many jobs open shop and union work side by side and there is seldom any issues. Though sometimes the union will laugh at the open shop quality and other times the open shop will do the same to the union.


When I worked for UWS we usually worked side by side with MC Dean.......


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I can prove everything I have said is true. It is also true you depend on someone to supply a living for you. I don't. So you can go blow charlie in the union hall. I bet you would not be union if you couldn't bargain for pay and benny. But as usual you won't be a man and admit it. How about you
> post the things you think I'm lying about and I'll prove I've told the truth....I wonder how many days you have worked in the last 3 years......
> 
> 
> His van is in the background of this pic of his old helmet......IAFF LOCAL 660


 
Have a look at this http://www.iaff.org/11News/040911FightingBack.htm

They even call themselves "public sector". And they DO bargain for wages.

This entire thread stinks of ignorance, and lies. 

You should really be embarrassed.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Have a look at this http://www.iaff.org/11News/040911FightingBack.htm
> 
> They even call themselves "public sector". And they DO bargain for wages.
> 
> ...


Local 660 CAN NOT BARGIN. We are a right to work state ads hole. Other states can. You should be embarassed for saying that about me. You union guys always try to twist the facts. What stinks the union guys who do bs like u hear about giving the hardworking honest union guys a bad wrap. Get your facts straight before you talk crap about me. I've been honest. I have no reason to lie. Fack all u that think I am.


----------

